# IIS in Windows XP Pro



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all,
I just installed IIS on my pc in order to set up a testing server. I rebooted, and went to http://localhost/ for the first time. 
It was automatically password protected, and I'm too dumb to figure out what the source of the username or password is... (I never set them).
Any advice is much appreciated! :grin:


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Six,

Try this...



> 12/ Test if it is working: open Internet Explorer and type in the address line: http://localhost
> 
> 
> 13/ If it will not work, try the following:
> ...


Qoted from..

http://www.webthang.co.uk/tuts/tuts_server/iis_xph/pippo_xp.asp

EDIT. Just found this as well.

http://www.devside.net/web/server/free/setup/instructions

Cheers

Liam


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If i can find the password control button that was mentioned, I think that'll be the answer.


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, firstly go to Administrative tools (through control panel or start menu, just depends on your options)

Then click on Internet Information Services (IIS) Manager. In the left pane, click the plus next to your computer name, then right-click on the Web Sites thingy in the left pane and click properties

Now in the window that appeared, click the Directory Security tab. Then next to Authentication and access control, click edit. 

In the next window that pops up (Apache feels really easy now...), click the allow anonymous access checkbox (a user name annd pword will appear, just ignore it). Then click ok a cpl of million times and exit IIS manager

Please tell me how it goes


----------

